# March Races/ Tours



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I know many people (myself included) who are just trying to get into racing would like some good ideas for races.
So if you could just briefly say what organized events (races, tours/ charity rides) you will be taking part in for the month of March.
And just include the city/state and Date.

And unless anyone objects I'll post something like this at the beginning of every month.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't know where you are, but this guy is putting on some good races in central PA this year. He is one of the former guys from Red Rose Races in Lancaster, PA

http://www.richruoff.com/


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I raced the Robter Fulton Road Race, Great Grandview Crit, and Race Avenue Crit put on by Rich Ruoff, and they were great races. I tried to do another one of his last year, the name of which I forget, and it was pouring rain the entire time before the start and the start was delayed because of lightning. They were so intent on not canceling the race that they had us sitting out in the rain for almost an hour. When we were allowed to take a warmup lap, that was my first time around the course and it was pretty techinical with a fast descent with turns through it so I bagged it. On a dry day, I would have done it.

MABRA ("Mid-Atlantic Bicycle Racing Association) puts on a bunch of races in Maryland, Virginia, Delaware, and DC. Here is a link to their race calendar:

http://www.mabra.org/MABRA_Calendar_2009.pdf

I'll probably do most, if not all, of those races.

Something else you can do is to go on Bikereg.com and do searches for races by states. You can even do multiple states seaches, save the searches, and have Bikereg send you an e-mail about new races that fit your search criteria whenever they are put on the website.


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.allthatisgood.org/

This is the site for Rich's races with schedule. If you e-mail him or read his tutorial on racing it answers alot of questions about getting into racing


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm also looking for this information. Thanks for starting the thread Greg.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jhhall said:


> I'm also looking for this information. Thanks for starting the thread Greg.


http://www.bikereg.com 

also check out US air force cycling classic, clarendon cup, and the ing direct capital crit


----------

